# 0% Int f/06-GTO Confirmed!!!!!!!!



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

For mth's now I have been looking at Ford Mustangs and Pontiac GTO'S.
For the past week my wife and I have been shopping really hard. I had been approved for two deals at two differant dealerships for a Mustang GT I had an apt at 1:30 today to close on a MGT so for ****'s and grins I decided to make one more trip to take a last look at the car I really wanted the GTO.

I found a dealership with only two GTO'S both were IBM/B on was a A4 with 17" the other had the M6 with 18". The salesman told me if I was really intrested he would make me a hell of a deal, so I said what the hell.

The MSRP was 33.180.00 I bought the car for 30.000.00 even at 0% int for 60 mths thru GMAC. I still cant believe it 0% this program will be good starteing on the 29th of this month and run till the end of July. All my paper work was dated for the 29th.

Oh by the way I got the one with the M6 and 18" somebody pinch me I still can't believe it. arty:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Good Job! Enjoy your Stang Slayer:rofl:


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Good Job! Enjoy your Stang Slayer:rofl:


Dude I still can't believe it. I find myself going outside to smoke just to see if it's still their.


----------



## tap goat (Jun 15, 2006)

Congradulations!! I feel the same way about mine and I've had it for ten days now.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't believe you got it for 0%. I'm so pissed now. Oh, and congrats on the ride.


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks guy's 0% is blowing my mind. arty:


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

MLegere said:


> Thanks guy's 0% is blowing my mind. arty:


is that $15 per $1000 financed? Are you sure it's only for the month of July and not August? (mine arrives they say around mid August)


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to the Family Bro!arty: 
Congrats on the GOAT!:cheers 
And of curse you got the best color!:cool


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

MoreMoonShine said:


> is that $15 per $1000 financed? Are you sure it's only for the month of July and not August? (mine arrives they say around mid August)


The fin guy told me it was from the 29th of June untill the end of July.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Why to GO!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Great news...my thoughts are they'll extend it at least a month. I've never seen them run this type of promo for just 30 days. If that happens, I'll keep all the cash, put zero down, and invest the rest.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

MoreMoonShine said:


> Great news...my thoughts are they'll extend it at least a month. I've never seen them run this type of promo for just 30 days. If that happens, I'll keep all the cash, put zero down, and invest the rest.


Gap insurance is a wonderful thing.

Another thing to do is check out the leasing deals. They may be leasing at something like 3%. if so you have a guaranteed residual/trade in which may come in handy if you dont want the car for any reason, like it gets hit and repaired, isa lemon, etc.

FWIW, the $18,6XX residual on the 36 month smartbuy/lease on my 04 with 18 months left is more than I can get on trade right now. My buyout is also more than i can sell it for. Bottom line, at the end of three years I will give back a car I "enjoyed" driving for three years and get the equivalent of $18,XX which is more than I would get if i owned it.


----------



## WanaMonster (Mar 10, 2006)

*Where are you.*

Where are you guys seeing this??? I just checked GM site and they didn't show anything about 0% financing that I could find. This will get me in my monster for sure. Can some one please post a link that shows this offer?

Thanks Much
D


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2006)

call a local dealer. i just spoke with a dealer in the st. louis area and he confirmed that 0% starts thursday. He also stated that it would not be a big deal to post date the paperwork. No lies. Almost too good to be true for those of us that have been saving hard to own one of these cars.


----------



## WanaMonster (Mar 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

[email protected], Thanks for the info. I will call ASAP.......I should've thought of that.


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

WanaMonster said:


> Where are you guys seeing this??? I just checked GM site and they didn't show anything about 0% financing that I could find. This will get me in my monster for sure. Can some one please post a link that shows this offer?
> 
> Thanks Much
> D


Dude, pick up the phone make a call to your preferred dealer, it really is to easy. I now have 95 miles on the car.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Wow, great deal!

Would have saved me over $1000 in interest.

Enjoy your car!


----------



## Seattle GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

*Up to 72 months*

You can get 72 months at 0% !!!!!!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats on your new little bundle of joy! Yes, I know we are talking about the car!!


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Grats! Enjoy your new ride!

:cheers


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

Seattle GTO said:


> You can get 72 months at 0% !!!!!!


I was told it was 0% for 60 mths.


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Congrats on your new little bundle of joy! Yes, I know we are talking about the car!!


I now have 103 miles on the G.O.A.T. Whats this in the owner'sa manuel thats says dont drive over 55 mph for the first 500 miles?????:confused 

I have been short shifting since I got it on Saturday shift mostly at 2000 rpm but never over 3000 rpm.:rofl:

Uh gas mileage....... 12.3 mpg.....:confused


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

So let me get this straight. 60 months through GMAC at 0% on a GTO. They have had those deals in the past and were only on certain vehicles. And this is supposed to be through the end of July? WOW! I am going to be really pissed if my car is not here in a couple weeks.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Tom said:


> Gap insurance is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Another thing to do is check out the leasing deals. They may be leasing at something like 3%. if so you have a guaranteed residual/trade in which may come in handy if you dont want the car for any reason, like it gets hit and repaired, isa lemon, etc.
> 
> FWIW, the $18,6XX residual on the 36 month smartbuy/lease on my 04 with 18 months left is more than I can get on trade right now. My buyout is also more than i can sell it for. Bottom line, at the end of three years I will give back a car I "enjoyed" driving for three years and get the equivalent of $18,XX which is more than I would get if i owned it.


Good thoughts, but I'm a freak. I buy them and keep them for many, many years. The last car I bought was in '95. I hate the idea of a constant car payment and leasing will always guarantee that. Now if I could just pay off the house.....


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

CrazyAL said:


> So let me get this straight. 60 months through GMAC at 0% on a GTO. They have had those deals in the past and were only on certain vehicles. And this is supposed to be through the end of July? WOW! I am going to be really pissed if my car is not here in a couple weeks.


In the same boat as you. Ordered mine in March. But, they tend to always extend promos at least a month.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

MoreMoonShine said:


> Good thoughts, but I'm a freak. I buy them and keep them for many, many years. The last car I bought was in '95. I hate the idea of a constant car payment and leasing will always guarantee that. Now if I could just pay off the house.....


I had my 68 Firebird converitble for 29 years, my RX7 convertible for 13 years and am commitment phobic with every othe car. I like to change cars like underwear. for me the lease/smartbuy was great because at the end of 04 GM was giving all kinds of incentives, and never adjusted the residual from 56% of msrp.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Just got my bad boy last Friday night… $31000 -- Automatic with the big wheels. (not like there are many other option with it…)

…only to find out the very next day GM is going to offer 0%. 

AHG! 

Oh well… I’m still smiling from ear to ear… This car is worth it…


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2006)

how the hell are you guys talking dealers to come to $30,000 with the 0% i went to 4 dealers in the st. louis area and noone even came close to that price and the was with the 17 inch wheels. i'd really like the 18's. Anyone know of a dealer thats selling for ~30k lemme know i'm buying.


----------

